
An open source rendering engine using WebGL to help discover the world of 3D - Dono
https://github.com/Donorhan/Lemon-JS
======
Dono
The goal of this repository is to get a clean start to learn 3D concepts like:

    
    
      - Culling
      - Rendering core (Material, Geometry, etc)
      - Shaders
      - WebGL
      - Model loading
      - How skyboxes works
      - …
    

Of course you can use this library to create 3D scene, all calculs and WebGL
calls are put in a cache to get better performances.

